# Slayer



## bj_slay (Jan 8, 2005)

I want to know if i can take the motor from my 87 Nissan Maxima, V6, and put into my 85 300zx.........Is this possible? if so, can anyone tell me what it would take to do it?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Moved to the Z section.


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

z31 is rear wheel drive and maxima is front wheel drive.... even if you can it will be cost you tons of money.... but its not worth it....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

z31-84 said:


> z31 is rear wheel drive and maxima is front wheel drive.... even if you can it will be cost you tons of money.... but its not worth it....



(Not as hard as most) It doesn't cost near as much as many other swaps


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

how to change maxima engine to Z engine


----------



## bj_slay (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey thanks for the info, i think i might just be able to pull that off. I printed out the instructions. Tearing up the engines is probably going to be the longest part? the 300 z is my moms, but it's engine is no good so she told me if i put an engine in it I could have it. sweet car, so hopefully i can do this.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

z31-84 said:


> z31 is rear wheel drive and maxima is front wheel drive.... even if you can it will be cost you tons of money.... but its not worth it....


The motor he is talking about is virtually identical to the Z31's VG30. Please know what you're talking about before spouting off.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> The motor he is talking about is virtually identical to the Z31's VG30. Please know what you're talking about before spouting off.


I 2nd that!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> (Not as hard as most) It doesn't cost near as much as many other swaps


 SKD seems to have forgotten all our conversations on Maxima engine swaps. It's the same %$#@^&* engine!  In fact, until recently I was fairly convinced I had a Maxxy swap, all the signs pointed in that direction. Now, I'm not so sure.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I didn't know if anything such as belt wise or if the hard radiator pipe was different, wiring lengths and all the small stuff that can get to you after a while.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well I didn't know if anything such as belt wise or if the hard radiator pipe was different, wiring lengths and all the small stuff that can get to you after a while.


Belts is a simple matter of pulley swapping, if it's even required. I doubt hose location and routing changes much. neither does wiring. Weren't you the one showing me a VG30 auction off of Ebay?  Don't confuse yourself, a VG30 is a VG30, no more, no less. The only major differences I am aware of are the intakes, which vary from the Pathfinder to the Z and to the JDM stuff.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

its conversations like this that I have to be excluded from b/c I will lose rep points-- LOL


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> its conversations like this that I have to be excluded from b/c I will lose rep points-- LOL


..


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> its conversations like this that I have to be excluded from b/c I will lose rep points-- LOL


Which really makes me want to know why SKD_Tech has a rating of 105...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Which really makes me want to know why SKD_Tech has a rating of 105...


Because someone feels sorry for him...they aren't necessarily from the Z section; I think they might be from mods and being a post whore in off-topic.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

He made a couple decent contributions which I felt deserved some rep points. I'd do the same for any of you. Actually, I have.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

z31-84 said:


> z31 is rear wheel drive and maxima is front wheel drive.... even if you can it will be cost you tons of money.... but its not worth it....


It's the same engine, save the oil pan and intake manifold.


----------

